# What do you use to carry lots of plan rolls?



## Yikes (Sep 16, 2016)

For those of you that need to schlep multiple large sets plans back-and-forth, what do you use to carry them?  A cart?  A basket?

One of my friends just got carpel tunnel from trying to haul around plans in a small 2-wheeled cart.  I've seen some other people use a child's wagon, which relieves all the gravity load, leaving only a pull handle.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 16, 2016)

Toughpad or USB driver works well
Seriously I have no idea


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll post a picture Monday, but we have to get them across the street for cold storage after 6 months post-C.O. We use a 2-wheeler, with a long wide base for hauling hay bales, with a big feed bucket strapped to it, about 30" diameter by 24" high? Works well, minimal effort. Yes, bought it all at a farm store.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I'll post a picture Monday, but we have to get them across the street for cold storage after 6 months post-C.O. We use a 2-wheeler, with a long wide base for hauling hay bales, with a big feed bucket strapped to it, about 30" diameter by 24" high? Works well, minimal effort. Yes, bought it all at a farm store.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I'll post a picture Monday, but we have to get them across the street for cold storage after 6 months post-C.O. We use a 2-wheeler, with a long wide base for hauling hay bales, with a big feed bucket strapped to it, about 30" diameter by 24" high? Works well, minimal effort. Yes, bought it all at a farm store.





fatboy said:


> I'll post a picture Monday, but we have to get them across the street for cold storage after 6 months post-C.O. We use a 2-wheeler, with a long wide base for hauling hay bales, with a big feed bucket strapped to it, about 30" diameter by 24" high? Works well, minimal effort. Yes, bought it all at a farm store.





What's you Amish??

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...orses.jpg&sp=9106c9b2b332f636c9c21cbdb7b72e5c


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2016)

cda said:


> What's you Amish??
> 
> https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http://www.oasisnewsfeatures.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ahorses.jpg&sp=9106c9b2b332f636c9c21cbdb7b72e5c



Not quite that big, Mark has the basic image, only on ours, I think the bottom can fold up for storage when not in use.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2016)

fatboy said:


> Not quite that big, Mark has the basic image, only on ours, I think the bottom can fold up for storage when not in use.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2016)

More like this................


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2016)

With a bucket like this..............


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

Weapon of choice

http://www.overlandcarts.com/9cuftwheelbarrow/


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2016)

For bigger rolls:::



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...fault.jpg&sp=ca38dc8f55b99f4c44544dc5d0914352


----------



## Phil (Sep 19, 2016)

Yikes said:


> For those of you that need to schlep multiple large sets plans back-and-forth, what do you use to carry them? A cart? A basket?


An intern whenever possible 

Honestly, a four wheel cart around the office (the kind with two levels and small casters). Luckily, I haven't had to hand carry more than two rolls at a time out of the office without help. The office also has a two wheel dolly that folds to become a four wheel cart. Usually, plans get shipped (UPS, FedEx). Also, we deal with a plotting service that will deliver the plans.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


>




Is that where you put plans on Friday,, you did not get to that week??


----------



## fatboy (Sep 20, 2016)

That where we put homeowner and some DP's plans, and set it out on the curb on Friday.


----------



## north star (Sep 20, 2016)

*~ ~ O ~ ~*









*~ ~ O ~ ~*


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 29, 2016)

All electronic.....blue beam for iPad


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's what I use to use to carry plan rolls. Sadly, Daisy died last year.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Here's what I use to use to carry plan rolls. Sadly, Daisy died last year.




You should not treat your inspectors like that

Overloaded
And
Underfed


----------

